# WANTED - Genesis Equlibrium (20,30 or Ltd Edition) 54cm or 56cm



## JimboJames1972 (10 Sep 2015)

Hi all,

A rather specific request I appreciate, but I had my mind set on a Genesis Equlibrium until my LBS sold their last remaining one. None due for months and when they come, the spec will be different.

Ideally I'm after a 2015 model 20 (black, gold decals for the 20) in either a 54 or 56 frame size with the full Campag set. Would also consider a 30 or Ltd Edition model I the same sizes.

Anyone got any an wanted gift etc? Am willing to travel 200 miles from Suffolk to pick up if necessary.

Many thanks,

James


----------



## vickster (11 Sep 2015)

@JimboJames1972 
http://www.sprocketscycles.com/gene...gclid=CIOmwODh7scCFQEIwwodCywEkQ#.VfKrqRFVikp They claim to have a 54cm, you'd need delivery from Kilmarnock

Tredz claim to have all sizes, but I'd be sceptical, call them

Otherwise I guess it's a matter of calling around Genesis stockists, like Henley bikes, Apex in Clapham etc. 

My Genesis frame came from Bikeandrun in Muswell Hill (delivered, no issues)

They have a 56cm in stock http://www.bikeandrun.co.uk/p/11083/Genesis-Equilibrium-20-(2015)


----------



## bikingdad90 (11 Sep 2015)

Here you go:

https://www.cyclesolutions.co.uk/p72801/genesis-equilibrium-20-2015-road-bike


----------



## vickster (11 Sep 2015)

chris harte said:


> Here you go:
> 
> https://www.cyclesolutions.co.uk/p72801/genesis-equilibrium-20-2015-road-bike


Do they also sell bikes for cash outside C2W? Full price however with no in-store service to justify it


----------



## bikingdad90 (11 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> Do they also sell bikes for cash outside C2W? Full price however with no in-store service to justify it


Hi Vicksters, Yes they do sell for cash under the wheelies brand.


----------



## vickster (11 Sep 2015)

chris harte said:


> Hi Vicksters, Yes they do sell for cash under the wheelies brand.


Ah who are also tredz, who in my experience often say something is in stock on the website and then it isn't!


----------



## bikingdad90 (11 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> Ah who are also tredz, who in my experience often say something is in stock on the website and then it isn't!


 Well you learn something new everyday!


----------



## vickster (11 Sep 2015)

I think they are, this suggests so, same address

https://www.companiesintheuk.co.uk/ltd/tredz
https://www.companiesintheuk.co.uk/ltd/wheelies-direct-cycle-solutions


----------



## JimboJames1972 (13 Sep 2015)

Thanks for the inputs, chaps.

Bike sorted now. In the end it was bought from a cousin's neighbour's friend's butler. Actually, it is a perfect size and only a hundred or so miles on it. And a great price too. Happy days :-)

J


----------

